# Carving flowers in wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

The flowers after being carved for the rough part still have no details. The fine carving stage will perform the carving of details on the petals


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty cool stuff, Yamato!

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - I am continually amazed at the craftsmanship of your crew.

this just goes to show that you do not need expensive, name brand tools
in order to make beautiful projects. it takes skill, and practice just to manage
the tools that are being used.
I noticed that you do not use any of the traditional round head mallets that
have been turned on a lathe. I am impressed and inspired with your style of carving.
thank you again for sharing your shop with us.

.


----------

